# vote here for the bbbnet top 25 poll for december 8th



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

just a reminder to all those wanting to vote. i'll get my poll up later tonight. i'm probably going to wait until after the michigan vs vanderbilt game.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Vote Georgia Tech in the top 10!!! Take a look at their 6 wins so far...

vs. LA Lafayette - 79-45
vs. Hofstra - 75-56
at. Cornell - 90-69
at. #1 Conneticut (New York so a home game for UCONN) - 77-61
vs. #25 Texas Tech (neutral Court, New York) - 85-65
at. Ohio State - 73-53
vs. Tennessee State (currently with 4:00 left to play) - 82-37

This team has been called the <B> BEST</B> backcourt and 6th man in the country in Is'Mail Muhammed and a 7'1" center with a 2000-2001 top 20 high school guard Will Bynum becoming eligible on December 13 after transferring from Arizona and 6'8" Theodis Tarver coming off injury soon. Tell me that this isn't a top 10 team!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'll make my list later, but there's no way I'm putting UK in my top 10 after today. :nonono:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

i'll vote later.

I know Mississippi State will move up this week because they had 4 wins(2 big ones) this week

Western Kentucky << broke their 39 game home winning streak
McNeese State
Louisiana Monroe
UAB << great game


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> i'll vote later.
> 
> I know Mississippi State will move up this week because they had 4 wins(2 big ones) this week
> ...


:laugh: They should barely even make the top 25. MSU still has a weak schedule. The UAB game was awesome, for sure, but MSU should've won that one just a little easier, IMO. They'll make my list, just not top 20.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> Vote Georgia Tech in the top 10!!! Take a look at their 6 wins so far...
> 
> vs. LA Lafayette - 79-45
> ...


I'm thinking of putting GA Tech in the 5-7 range. :yes: Muhammed is just plain awesome.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ GT is juss plain awesome as a team.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Florida
3. Duke
4. Kansas
5. Texas
6. UNC
7. Georgia Tech
8. Missouri
9. Arizona
10. Illinois
11. St Joe's
12. Kentucky
13. Oklahoma
14. Gonzaga
15. Wake Forest
16. Stanford
17. Purdue
18. Cinci
19. Marquette
20. Vanderbelt
21. Syracuse
22. Wisconsin
23. Michigan St.
24. Iowa
25. Louisville


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Just an update Georgia Tech beat Tennessee State tonight 94-43! 51 points! Talk about a HUGE win!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone still voting for Michigan State in the Top 25. I don't know how many more losses it will take before everyone realizes they are not that good this year.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ I agree.

Overyhyped team. and, their NOT good. can you people understand that?

maybe, later in the season, but right now, their not good!!


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> I'll make my list later, but there's no way I'm putting UK in my top 10 after today. :nonono:


A win is a win, ugly or pretty.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I bet Michigan State beats Kentucky next saturday. :nonono:

1. Florida
2. UConn
3. Texas
4. Kansas
5. UNC
6. Duke
7. Georgia Tech
8. Missouri
9. Arizona
10. Illinois
11. Kentucky 
12. Oklahoma
13. Stanford
14. Wake Forest
15. St Joe's
16. Vanderbilt
17. Marquette
18. Wisconsin
19. Gonzaga
20. Iowa
21. Mississippi State
22. Louisville
23. Cincy
24. Purdue
25. Syracuse


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> A win is a win, ugly or pretty.


But when you're a UK fan talking about a UK team, you expect a good to great to perfect performance. I hate ugly wins. UCLA should've won that game. UK shouldn't be in anyone's top 10.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Florida
2. Georgia Tech
3. Mississippi State
4. Texas
5. Duke
6. U Conn
7. Kentucky
8. North Carolina
9. Kansas
10. St. Joseph's
11. Arizona
12. Oklahoma
13. Illinois
14. Vanderbilt
15. Stanford
16. Wake Forest
17. Gonzaga
18. Wisconsin
19. Marquette
20. Cincinatti
21. South Carolina
22. Louisville
23. Iowa
24. Purdue
25. Auburn


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

1. georgia tech
2. florida
3. kansas
4. stanford
5. connecticut
6. arizona
7. texas
8. wake forest
9. cincinnati
10. saint joseph's
11. north carolina
12. purdue
13. duke
14. gonzaga
15. kentucky
16. oklahoma
17. vanderbilt
18. illinois
19. missouri
20. dayton

honorable mentions (even though they won't be tallied)
21. iowa
22. marquette
23. maryland
24. southern illinois
25. michigan state
26. auburn
27. pittsburgh
28. mississippi state
29. michigan state


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This was tough. 

1. Georgia Tech - The best resume to date. Beating top team in UConn, and destroying teams they should beat. Don't think they will end up anything higher then a 3 seed but they deserve it.

2. Florida - Win against Arizona no longer seems so impressive, but they are still one of the most talented teams in the country. I had them #4 in the preseason, as long as they keep winning they will keep one of the top two spots.

3. UNC - Big win against an underrated Illinois team.

4. UConn - Some say they are still the best. One loss, and questionable wins against teams such as Yale, do not merit a higher ranking

5. Texas - Have not played anybody, but they are destroying the teams they should beat. The fact that they are running shows they are over the loss of TJ Ford - could end up #1.

6. Oklahoma - Impressive at Mich St, and against cupcakes

7. Pitt - Keep on winning. An underrated team. This team has a lot of returnees from a team that has been consecutive top 10 for two years.

8. Missouri - Nice win against Indiana, but the other teams have better resumes, and the win at Oakland just not impressive.

9. Wake Forest - THE ACC will be great. Thrashed Indiana (one of the more impressive victories of the week)

10. Duke - Mich St win by itself is not impressive, but margin is. Shot 70% against St. John's. Can still be top 5, IMO.

11. Kentucky - Real bad at UCLA. Lack of depth. Can move up

12. Stanford - An impressive win against Kansas.

13. Purdue - Win against Duke.

14. St. Joseph's - Beat Gonzaga, but have not been killer in the other victories.

15. Kansas - Win at home against Michigan St losing its lustre. Struggled against TCU. Will end up in top 10.

16. Illinois - Could end up higher - underrated talent. Just can't justify moving them ahead of some of these undefeated teams. 

17. Arizona - No depth. Bad win at St. Louis. 

18. Vanderbilt - Destroyed a very impressive Michigan team

19. Gonzaga - Nice win at Maryland. 

20. Cincinnati - Done nothing special yet, but a team with potentially special talent.

21. Marquette - Getting the job done. Is the win against Notre Dame to be considered impressive? Probably not after UND lost to Central Michigan at home.

22. Murray St - Undefeated and yet to be challenged, destroyed Southern Miss this week. My shocker pick.

23. Miss St. - Undefeated. Nothing impressive, still like the talent on the team 

24. Boston College. Undefeated, but challenged by UMass. Quality road win at Wichita St. Token 3rd Big East team 

25. Southern Illinois - Undefeated, convincing victories.


Honourable Mention
Michigan St - I still respect the fact that they have played everybody

Auburn - Destroyed a potential NCAA Team in Colorado St.

South Carolina - Undefeated, nice win at Clemson today.

Iowa - Undefeated, including nice win at Louisville.

Dayton - Undefeated, Struggled aginst Wagner?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1. Florida (Sure why not?)
2. Georgia Tech (Gosh they are good)
3. North Carolina (Great win against my Illini)
4. Oklahoma (Sure)
5. UConn (Eh.. This is about right)
6. Kansas (Take a hike from #1 Self  )
7. Texas (No T.J. Ford, no problemo)
8. Missouri (Pulled out a win today)
9. Illinois (Despite the NC Loss IMO they are still Top 10)
10. Wake Forest (Who needs Tim Duncan?)
11. Duke (Good win against State)
12. Pittsburgh (Sure)
13. Wisconsin (Stay about the same IMO)
14. Kentucky (THis about right?)
15. Purdue (Awesome year for them so far)
16. Stanford (Great win today against Kansas)
17. St. Josephs (Blah)
18. Gonzaga (Blah)
19. Michigan (Still good)
20. Southern Illinois (Proved they are good without Weber)

21. Marquette
22. Maryland
23. Ill-Chicago (Blah)
24. Iowa (Underated team, could be good)
25. Michigan State (They will get 1 pt from me, only because their schedule is a **** but they are very overated)

BTW, I know Illinois are 4-1 but why would anyone have them not around 11 or 12 same as last week? Why do I ask? Because they lost to North Carolina but came back today with a strong big win at the United Center.. Eh oh well.. Gotta prove once again on ESPN Tuesday against Providence how good they are.. Thats fine!


----------



## MattFlair (May 12, 2003)

1.) Florida
2.) Connecticut
3.) Kentucky
4.) Missouri
5.) Kansas
6.) Duke
7.) Arizona
8.) St. Joseph's
9.) North Carolina
10.) Georgia Tech
11.) Stanford
12.) Oklahoma
13.) Wake Forest
14.) Marquette
15.) Texas
16.) Purdue
17.) Illinois
18.) Cincinnati
19.) Syracuse
20.) Pittsburgh
21.) Iowa
22.) Florida State
23.) Illinois - Chicago
24.) Dayton
25.) Creighton


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My Top 25:

1. Georgia Tech (their resume is the best so far)
2. Connecticut
3. Florida
4. North Carolina
5. Texas
6. Kansas
7. Saint Joseph's
8. Pittsburgh
9. Cincinnati
10. Wake Forest 
11. Stanford
12. Kentucky
13. Arizona
14. Duke
15. Vanderbilt
16. Gonzaga
17. Purdue
18. Illinois
19. Auburn
20. Missouri
21. Oklahoma
22. Southern Illinois
23. Florida State
24. Mississippi State
25. Wisconsin


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Comparing our rankings NM. Noticed that you excluded Missouri from the top 25. Oversight or intentionally excluded?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Comparing our rankings NM. Noticed that you excluded Missouri from the top 25. Oversight or intentionally excluded?


no oversight. They haven't looked like a top 25 team to me right now. Should have lost to Oakland and Indiana and struggled with Coppin State.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> My Top 25:
> 
> 1. Georgia Tech (their resume is the best so far)
> ...


Wow. I know Kentucky played bad, but I don't think they played so incredibly awful that they should be excluded from the top 25 (they did win, after all).


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Florida
2.	UConn
3.	Texas
4.	UNC
5.	Kansas
6.	Georgia Tech
7.	Duke 
8.	Kentucky
9.	Missouri
10.	Stanford
11.	Arizona
12.	Illinois
13.	St Joe’s
14.	Gonzaga
15.	Oklahoma
16.	Wake Forest
17.	Purdue
18.	Cincinnati
19.	Vanderbilt
20.	Marquette
21.	Wisconsin
22.	Dayton
23.	Pittsburgh
24.	Mississippi St
25.	Iowa


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Since so many teams are undefeated on have one loss, I took some teams out. I kind of do a what have you done for me lately type deal. How well are you playing when I do my rankings?

Kentucky got a gift game against UCLA (too many bad calls against the Bruins) and they struggled against Marshall (this is a down year for Marshall). They will most likely be back next week on my rankings.

I still can't believe Michigan State is being ranked though.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Since so many teams are undefeated on have one loss, I took some teams out. I kind of do a what have you done for me lately type deal. How well are you playing when I do my rankings?
> 
> Kentucky got a gift game against UCLA (too many bad calls against the Bruins) and they struggled against Marshall (this is a down year for Marshall). They will most likely be back next week on my rankings.
> ...


I still won't be surprised if MSU beats UK. :sigh:


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

My Top 25:

1. Georgia Tech
2. Florida 
3. Duke 
4. UConn
5. Kentucky
6. Texas
7. UNC
8. Missouri 
9. Kansas 
10. Oklahoma 
11. Illinois 
12. Arizona 
13. Gonzaga
14. St. Joes
15. Stanford
16. Wake Forest
17. Purdue
18. Cinci
19. Marquette
20. Pittsburgh
21. Syracuse
22. Florida State
23. Wisconsin
24. Iowa
25. Louisville


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Texas
2. Florida
3. UCONN
4. North Carolina
5. Duke
6. Kentucky
7. Kansas
8. Oklahoma
9. Georgia Tech
10. Illinois
11. Missouri
12. Stanford
13. Arizona
14. Saint Joseph's
15. Wake Forest
16. Cincinatti
17. Gonzaga
18. Pittsburgh
19. Purdue
20. Michigan


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1. UConn
2. North Carolina
3. Duke
4. Kansas
5. Florida
6. Illinois
7. Missouri
8. Texas
9. Gonzaga
10. Wake Forest
11. Pittsburgh
12. Arizona
13. Kentucky
14. Cincinatti
15. Georgia Tech
16. Saint Joe's
17. Purdue
18. Stanford
19. Oklahoma
20. Vanderbilt
21. Michigan State
22. Marquette
23. Dayton
24. Auburn
25. Murray State (nice call, Junior)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Since so many teams are undefeated on have one loss, I took some teams out. I kind of do a what have you done for me lately type deal. How well are you playing when I do my rankings?
> 
> Kentucky got a gift game against UCLA (too many bad calls against the Bruins) and they struggled against Marshall (this is a down year for Marshall). They will most likely be back next week on my rankings.
> ...


For me, it's all about where these teams will be at the end of the season. I expect MSU to be right in the thick of the Big Ten race, and a top-10 team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 25. Murray State (nice call, Junior)


They will be tested shortly.

Murray St will play Southern Illinois on Dec 17 and at Pitt on Dec 22.

Can't see them surviving both of those games - but a win at home against Southern Illinois and a competitive loss at Pitt would still be impressive.


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech (7-0)
2. Florida (5-0)
3. Missouri (3-0)
4. North Carolina (5-0)
5. Kentucky (4-0)
6. Texas (4-0)
7. Duke (5-1)
8. Kansas (3-1)
9. Arizona (2-1)
10. UConn (6-1)
11. Wake Forest (5-0)
12. Oklahoma (5-0)
13. St Josephs (4-0)
14. Stanford (4-0)
15. Cincinnati (4-0)
16. Gonzaga (6-1)
17. Syracuse (2-1)
18. Illinois (4-1)
19. Marquette (6-0)
20. Pittsburg (6-0)
21. Purdue (6-0)
22. Mississippi St (6-0)
23. Boston College (6-0)
24. Iowa (6-0)
25. Memphis (4-1)


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

anyone else?? if you haven't voted yet and want to, make it quick. we didn't have as many polls this week as we usually do.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Florida
2. Kentucky
3. Georgia Tech
4. Missouri
5. Texas
6. St. Joseph's
7. Duke
8. UConn
9. Stanford
10. Wake Forest
11. Arizona
12. UNC
13. Illinois
14. Gonzaga
15. Dayton
16. Pittsburgh
17. Oklahoma
18. Mississippi St.
19. LSU
20. Cincinnatti

21. Iowa
22. Marquette
23. Purdue
24. Florida St.
25. Boston College


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 1. Florida
> 2. Kentucky
> 3. Georgia Tech
> ...


OT: Nice avatar. :yes:


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks for voting everyone. the results will be up in a few minutes.


----------

